

RobotQuest: An MMO programming game API written in Haskell and MongoDB - embwbam
https://github.com/seanhess/robotquest

======
embwbam
Author here. What do you do with a project you haven't worked on in months? I
don't know if I'll ever "finish" this, but it's an interesting project
regardless, so I'm putting it up anyway.

There aren't many open-source web applications/APIs written in Haskell and
MongoDB, so hopefully it'll be valuable for that alone.

Note: I am a Haskell noob, but I'm proud of what I've done so far.

I'm planning on writing up some detailed blog posts. What would you like to
know more about?

Server is currently live at: <http://robotquest.tk>

